# WLAN Router antwortet nicht



## helaukoenig (1. November 2006)

Ich weiß derzeit nicht weiter. Folgendes Problem: ich bekomme seit 3 Tagen keine WLAN-Verbindung mehr, habe aber meines Wissens nichts geändert. Das eigentlich erstaunliche ist, dass die Verbindung steht. Ich bekomme eine Systemmeldung "Verbunden mit 'Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung'", die Karte ist mit im Gerätemanager aktiv, die Verbindungsstärke wird mit hervorragend angegeben und die aktive Verbindung sendet auch fleißig Pakete. Es kommt aber nichts zurück, ich empfange keine Daten über die Verbindung. Ich habe die Netzwerkverbindung nun auch schon mehrfach neu eingerichtet, hat auch nichts gebracht. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich es über meinen Gigaset-Router oder den T-COM Speedport versuche.
Bin für jede Anregung dankbar


----------



## AndreG (6. November 2006)

Moin,

Firewall aufem Rechner?
Accesslisten aufem Router?

Mfg Andre


----------



## helaukoenig (8. November 2006)

Firewall nur die Windows-Standardfirewall, Accessliste ja, aber Rechner ist eingetragen. Das erstaunliche ist, dass das Problem nicht von Anfang an bestandt, sondern erst später auftauchte; erst nachdem ich einen zusätzlichen AccessPoint installieren wollte.
Ich werde erst mal deinen Tipp (aus anderen Thread) ausprobieren und ein Update der Firmware versuchen.

Danke.


----------



## AndreG (8. November 2006)

Moin,

Achte aber auch drauf das die Progs in der Fw durchgelassen werden.

Mfg Andre


----------

